# LSPCI - Listing PCI Devices



## Disparia (Jul 24, 2009)

It covers PCI-X, PCIe right? I assume that it does by information on it's man page.

What I'm getting at is that my web host and I worked up a new dedicated server with a specific hardware RAID controller. I finally get access to it, start setting up sites and whatnot... but I notice that linux raid is running in the processes. What?! So I do an lspci - the controller isn't listed. What is listed is the integrated ICH8 controller. Grrrrr...

My /proc/scsi/scsi lists two drives, both are Type: Direct-Access. I've always known drives in hardware RAID arrays to be transparent to the system, right?

OH yeah I'm raging. So much so that I'd like a second opinion before I figuaratively break our rep's neck. Could very well be the last straw in a long line of f' ups by this host.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 24, 2009)

lspci should show the controller. just ask nicely about the discrepancy. make sure all your important data is safe somewhere else. is there a linux software for the controller? install that - it won't work - ask host why it wont work

what kind of server are you looking for? in which location?


----------



## Disparia (Jul 24, 2009)

I calmed down and wrote a nice but stern letter. He's "looking into it".

It's that out of our three hosts - Lunarpages, HostGator, and Atlantic.net - the latter causes nearly all of my headaches. The boss has always wanted to keep them because the data center is just down the street from us, and it also gives us an east coast host (Lunar is in California, HostGator is in Texas). But what good is that if we continue to waste time with their problems? But if it gets worked out, good. I have some bigger issues to worry about in the office.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 24, 2009)

i strongestly suggest you look into softlayer. tpu moved there from theplanet and i've never looked back. i'm as happy as i can be with their services, i dont need much support though.


----------



## Disparia (Jul 27, 2009)

I have to say, Softlayer is the greatest host I've ever used - and I'm not even on the server yet! It's being provisioned as we speak, but the control panel lists all needed information including it's install status, minutes elapsed, and average time for the process to be completed! HOT!


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 28, 2009)

Lol, oddly enough softlayer.com does not work for me..

I'm more suspect of Time warners shoddy as hell DNS though.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 31, 2009)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Lol, oddly enough softlayer.com does not work for me..
> 
> I'm more suspect of Time warners shoddy as hell DNS though.



You could always try opendns if TW's dns is actually that bad.


----------

